# Hay prices in texas?



## 7L Farm (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm new to this forum & don't have a clue about how many people on Hay Talk are from Texas. Here's the ? I'm hereing that its gonna be a wet cold winter in Texas. If this turns out being true.How much will round bales be selling for in January?


----------



## Customfarming (Oct 8, 2009)

No clue. In east Texas bunch of people sold their hay in the summer for nothing and depending on where at in Texas not much hay made either this year. There is so many people in the east Texas area that doesn't know what they have in the hay and selling it for less than their baling bill. A lot of 4x 5.5 round were selling for $20 delivered sometimes. Im hoping they have sold all their hay and lost their ass. The dairies have been feeding hay for a few months now and running out of feed fast and cant get the winter grasses planted. Good round hay should be going for around $50. Some people in the area think hay is hay and pay less money for crap that cows maybe eat a 1/4 of the bale and burn the rest then buy good hay that the cow eats nearly all of it.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

7L Farm said:


> I'm new to this forum & don't have a clue about how many people on Hay Talk are from Texas. Here's the ? I'm hereing that its gonna be a wet cold winter in Texas. If this turns out being true.How much will round bales be selling for in January?


Here is the U.S. hay map. It will give you weekly prices.
Agricultural Marketing Service - All Reports by Office


----------

